# Canciones en español que te gustan(songs in spanish that you like)



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

All genres welcome. I'm looking for good music to listen to and assist me in learning this language.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The most well-known classical example is of course probably *De Falla*´s _Canciones Espanolas_.

I´ve recently bought some very inexpensive CDs from the Columna label with songs by *Guastavino*, *Blancafort* and *Homs*, which were disappointing, partly due to the performers, but this one with songs by *Joaquin Nin*









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Apr03/nin.htm

was very attractive & well sung, by _Elena Gragera_. Unfortunately however, the CD doesn´t contain any song texts.

There are mp3 samples here 
http://www.amazon.com/Joaquin-Nin-Canciones-1929-1930/dp/B00CVSCBL0

As regards *Granados*´ _Tonadillas_, I haven´t encountered some really good recordings yet, but I´m sure they exist.

Fine Renaissance composers of songs include *Alonso Mudarra *and others.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm afraid this video of Estrella Morente singing _por siguiriyas_ will not help you with your Spanish, as flamenco is largely sung in the Andalu dialect of the south, and the phrasing is often strung out or otherwise bent as per long-established custom. But it gives me an opportunity to sneak some cante flamenco into the Forum!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Someone just recommended this song to me by the band Hello Seahorse, out of Mexico City. Very nice voice she has and a catchy tune:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hijo de la luna - Mecano.

Eres tu - Mocedades.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Dmitri Shostakovich - _De Profundis _ and _Malagueña_, the first two movements from Symphony no.14 op.135 (1969) based on texts by Lorca. Most versions are sung in Russian but the Haitink recording with Julia Varady and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau are sung in Spanish.

George Crumb - _La guitarra, Casida de las palomas ocuras, Canción de jinette, 1860 _and _Casida del herido por el agua_: the four Lorca settings from Songs, Drones and Refrains of Death (1968)

Manuel da Falla - Siete canciones populares españolas: _El paño moruno (The Moorish Cloth), Seguidilla murciana, Asturiana, Jota, Nana, Canción & Polo_ (1914)

Manuel da Falla - _Canción del amor dolido _ and _Canción del fuego fatuo _ from the ballet El amor brujo (1914-15)

The rock band Santana also did some good songs in Spanish, including their cover of Tito Puente's _Oye Como Va_ plus _El Nicoya_, _Toussaint L'Ouverture_, _Guajira_ and _Gitano_.

Hope that's enough to get you started.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Some nice Spanish language songs that aren't to hard to hear

Probably the best protest song ever





A love song with few peers





Pure fun (compare the original if you dare - and roll those "r"s!)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Great links dgee!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Let me recommend a couple of pieces.

Art songs by the Mexican composer Silvestre Revueltas, based on Lorca and Antonio de Trueba: "Cinco canciones para niños y dos profanas"






and a song by the Cuban songwriter Silvio Rodríguez, "Ojalà":


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Get yourself Rolando Villazon's album of Spanish pieces, _Gitano_, full of songs such as this:






Another recommended choice would be Juan Diego Flórez disc, _Sentimenato Latino_.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Check this one " Libre" and others canciónes de Nino Bravo. Hay muchas y son preciosas. Espero que te ayden. ( aqui con las letras). Tambien puedes escuchar Juan Manuel Serrat y Leonardo Favio - un cantante y director argentino, a ver si te gustan. Esas canciones con letra profunda que tiene sentido que tambien es importante para un estudiante del idioma 

aqui la tienes, tambien es una de mis canciónes favoritas " Caminante, no hay camino, se hace camino al andar" dedicado a Antonio Machado. Serrat usaba la letra de su poema.
Todo pasa y todo queda,
pero lo nuestro es pasar,
pasar haciendo caminos,
caminos sobre la mar.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

You should try Agustín Lara´s songs; "el músico poeta", one of the greatest mexican song writers, with beautiful lyrics:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I remember Linda Ronstadt doing a Spanish album. 
I believe a friend of mine had it, but it might well be in one of my own crates. Liked it for a while.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I came across *Soda Stereo*, an Argentine band that has very much a New Wave sound, like Elvis Costello. I love it! Also *Los Prisioneros*.











And a great video from Los Prisioneros


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

You may want to investigate the prog-rock from Spain.

They had a strong prog-rock scene of their own occurring along with the rest of Western Europe. Add Spanish folk and Flamenco influences to the mix, and the results were unique. 

Check out:

Bloque
Etioz
Triana
Asfalto
Crack
Granada
Amarok - more of a folk rock band, but had strong prog influences. Beautiful female vocals.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> All genres welcome. I'm looking for good music to listen to and assist me in learning this language.


Look up *Atahualpa Yupanqui*.

Can't believe no one had mentioned him.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

dgee said:


> Probably the best protest song ever


A beautiful and very moving song, like so many others that Victor Jara left us in his tragically short life.

If you can, try to find his final album, _Canciones póstumas_. It's a great mix of protest songs (_Manifiesto_, _Aquí me quedo_), love songs (_Cuando voy al trabajo_ - one of the most beautiful love songs I've ever heard in any language), and classical Andean instrumental music (_Caicaivilu_, _Doncella encantada_).

Here's one more, by Violeta Parra - _Volver a los 17_. Another utterly beautiful love song. There's a really nice version of this song on the album _Geraes _by Milton Nascimento. He sings it in a duet with Mercedes Sosa.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

This evergreen by Ruben Blades, _Pedro Navaja_:





Chico Che Y La Crisis, _No te Fijes Que Soy Timido_:





Celia Cruz, _La Vida Es Un Carnaval_:





Nino Bravo, _Noelia_:





El Barrio, _El Comienzo_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

El Barrio, _Las Playas De Invierno_:





Rafael Farina, _Virgen Marinera_:





Rafael Farina, _Sendas Del Viento_:





Manolo Escobar, _Viva el Vino y las Mujeres_ (from the movie _Todo es Posible en Granada_):





Manolo Escobar, _El Gato Montes_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Pedro Infante, _A la Orilla del Mar_:





Bienvenido Granda, _Señora_:





Los Tres Caballeros - _La Barca_:





Ana Belén - _Soy Rebelde_:





King Clave - _Tu Romántico Canalla_:


----------



## thewonders (Dec 12, 2015)

I don't hear much Mexican/Spanish music, but a Spanish song I've always enjoyed is on Linda Ronstadt's _Hasten Down The Wind_ album - _Lo Siento Mi Vida_. Beautiful song.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

A band which should not be ignored is a Venezuelan one called *Los Amigos Invisibles*; they are often referred as _Venezuela's Jamiroquai_, a comparison which makes sense to me. But they don't cease from being pretty original 

_Que Rico_:





_Viviré para Ti_ (that one's a super song, much more with Natalia Lafourcade featured):





_La que Me Gusta_:





_Yo No Se_:





_Ponerte en Cuatro_ (oulàlà! ):


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

More by *Los Amigos Invisibles*:

_Sexy_:





_Mentiras_:





_Oyeme Nena_:





_Dulce_:





_Corazón Tatú_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Mexican band Café Tacvba with _Aprovéchate_:





Argentinian band Los Caligaris with _Razón_:





Vicentico, _Creo Que Me Enamoré_:





León Larregui, _Como Tú_:





Jenny and The Mexicats, _Verde Mas Alla_:


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Jenny and the Mexicats is really fine stuff; here _Me Voy a Ir_ during a Tito Lara Session:





Jenny and the Mexicats, _Flor_:





Mexican band Playa Limbo with _Piérdeme el Respeto_:





Los Ángeles Azules, _Mis Sentimientos_ featuring Ximena Sariñana (sounds a bit like a Thai Luktung...):





A Venezuelan one here, El Canto del Loco with _Contigo_ (ft. Natalia Lafourcade):


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Eydie Gormé singing in Spanish (she was of distant Spanish descent herself, a Sephardi Jewess), with the Mexican trio Los Panchos:


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I like _Mana_. Pretty well known but still really good.






Another is _Jesse & Joy_.


----------

